# CYSTERECTOMY - 2ND ICSI



## happydayz (Jul 4, 2008)

HI everyone

I am new to this board and not entirely sure at what I am doing - 

I have one failed attempt at ICSI back in Feb as I have intermittent ovulation and DP has very low and bad mobility sperm.  The consultant knew there was a cyst on my ovary in the middle of my treatment but decided to go ahead with the 1st attempt,  needless to say it failed.  I have had my second consultation and pelvic scan and a new set of bloods and have been told today before we start the next cycle I have to have a cysterectomy, does anyone know if this will incease the chances of the next cycle being a success? 

Unfortunately they cannot give me a date for this procedure and my clock is ticking rather fast (I turn 42 in August) we've been on the icsi waiting list for 4 years, we were tempted to go private but was told that we would loose our place on the list and unfortunately 2 goes on the NHS is worth a lot of money to us(although I know its not supposed to be about the money).  

Although I am fed up with waiting, I still feel that we have a chance, if the second cycle fails its back to the drawing board to see what our next option is.

Hope you do not mind me rambling on as I don't want to burden my family and friends with this, although they do ask about the treatment I don't feel that I want to continually moan to them about it, as I do try to keep a good spin on this so they don't realise that it is hard going sometimes, 

Thanks for listening 


Tina


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hello Tina, welcome to Fertility Friends. 

I presume your cyst is a bit more complicated that a standard fluid filled cyst? (i.e a chocolate cyst or something?) Or else I would wonder why they don't just aspirate it just prior to your IVF cycle.

I have no idea how or if having this cyst would affect your cycle's potential success but, if theya re saying you need to have it sorted then it sounds very much like they believe it will increase your chances of success.
Theoretcially you should not have to wait too long for the op as, under the pateint's charter now there is a maximum time you sholul be on the waiting list for any op - 6 months at most I think. I realise they say they cannot give you a date for the procedure but it might be worth enquiring if, due to your circumstances, they have marked your case down as urgent. In my experience , if yo keep hassling (nicely of course) you might get somwhere. Failing that, perhaps you could look at a local private hospital / fertility clinic to carry out your cysterectomy for you to speed things up? Not sure what that would cost but worth weighing the cost up against provate IVF and potentially losing your funding.

Please do ramble on as much as you need to here on FF - we are here to listen and to understand. 

I am going to leave you some links to parts of FF that I hope you will find helpful. Please do dive rgiht on in and start posting / asking questions. I know the members here are very supportive and will hepl you seek the information and answers you are looking for.

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*IVF General ~ *CLICK HERE

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. You will fnd a thread, usually with a funny/inspiring name for this year's buddies. Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment.

*Cycle buddies ~ *CLICK HERE

And don't forget to have a bit of fun while you are on FF and check out the general chit chat / jokes / hobbies area:

*Girl & Boy talk - Community & Fun Board ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our excellent chat room. We have a newbie night in the chat room every week (*Wednesday at 8pm*), where you can meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area.

Wishing you lots of luck! 

C~x


----------



## coughsweet (Nov 21, 2006)

Hello Happydayz

Am sorry to hear about your problems ttc and the first ICSI. PCT's vary so much in their rules it's very unfair  

It's often difficult talking to family and friends about treatment as they don't really get what it's all about and how difficult it feels. That's why FF is so great. I have also found it really really helpful to meet up with some local girls who are going through the same - as Caz recommended through the location boards. 

Wishing you lots of luck with the cysterectomy (hope you get an appt soon for it) and for your next round of treatment  

love coughsweet


----------

